# Iron Chef Survivor - Week 3



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

It's Christmas Week, and with that comes *Iron Chef Survivor* - Week 3. It's easy to play... just vote for the Chef you want kicked off, leaving your favorite Chef remaining in the end.

Here's what happened during the first two weeks:
Week 1 | Week 2

Last week, *Michiba Rokusaburo* was voted off the island.

We now have the following 5 remaining contestants:
*[*]Chin Kenichi[*]Sakai Hiroyuki[*]Kobe Masahiko[*]Morimoto Masaharu[*]Nakamura Koumei
*
_Michiba Rokusaburo (Voted off Week 2)_
_Chef Ishinabe (Voted off Week 1)_[/list=a]

Let the fun continue here during Week 3!

[This message has been edited by ChiliBoy (edited 12-25-2000).]


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Kobe Masahiko gets my vote. His dishes seem too rote, too by-the-book Italian to survive against this company.

Plus I don't like the way he fondles that tomato. Nuff said.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

But (revealing ignorance) I don't even know who Nakamura Koumei IS. Was he on in some prior years? I've only been watching since we got the Food Channel, about a year ago.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

*--- TRIBAL COUNCIL - WEEK 3 ---*

Here were your votes from the past week:

_2 Votes_
Nakamura Koumei

_1 Vote_
Kobe Masahiko

With that said, *Nakamura Koumei* has been banished from the island.

"The tribe has spoken"

We will be moving to Week 4 of *Iron Chef Survivor*. Since the voting for Week 3 has been completed, will someone from ChefTalk please close down this thread?

*Click here to go to Week 4!*


----------

